# Devs should not upload their configs - check this bad example



## peterw (Mar 25, 2014)

> Amazon Web Services (AWS) is urging developers using the code sharing site GitHub to search for their AWS keys.
> 
> Thousands of ‘secret keys’, which unlock access to private Amazon Web Services accounts are currently available unencrypted to members of the public.
> 
> ...


Check your AWS logins, a search for AWS keys returns almost 10,000 results.


----------



## Dylan (Mar 25, 2014)

This is an incredibly deceptive thread title -- implying Amazon leaked keys when that's not remotely true.

People uploaded code to GitHub which includes their secret keys. This isn't a leak, just developers being stupid with their own code: no different than if I uploaded a script containing my root password. Amazon did absolutely nothing wrong and implying there was a leak is a seriously irresponsible way to create unjustified rage and panic.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Mar 25, 2014)

If a better title is written and suggested I'd be more than happy to update the title


----------



## fisle (Mar 25, 2014)

How about "This just in: Stupid people do stupid shit"?


----------



## wlanboy (Mar 25, 2014)

Please rename it to "Devs should not upload their configs - check this bad example".


----------



## tchen (Mar 25, 2014)

Okay, I fell for the link bait. Is it April already?


----------



## raindog308 (Mar 25, 2014)

Steve Ballmer would like to suggest a thread title change.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KMU0tzLwhbE


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Mar 25, 2014)

Updated the title! 



raindog308 said:


> Steve Ballmer would like to suggest a thread title change.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KMU0tzLwhbE


Look at that sexy sweat line.


----------



## sv01 (Mar 25, 2014)

they forgot we have .gitignore


----------



## Wintereise (Mar 25, 2014)

Just let natural selection do its job, people hardly ever learn lessons without being slapped around a bit.


----------

